# Dry Lids?



## RRRose (May 14, 2005)

I've noticed lately that there is a small dry patch on each of my lids.  They're in the same spot on both sides...It's in the inner third of my eye lids.  Has this ever happened to anyone?  I've never had that before...it's weird :|


----------



## Shawna (May 14, 2005)

It happens to me when my excema is acting up.  I usually put vaseline on it before bed and it is gone by morning unless I scratch at it in my sleep (which I do)  Since I started using e/s primers, I haven't had a problem though.  Must help moisturize.


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 23, 2005)

i have a tiny spot like that under my brow bone - wont go away!


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 11, 2005)

I had the same problem I had been to it was eczema. My dermatologist prescribed Elidel and it worked its gone. You should talk to a dermatologist.


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2005)

I swear by Shea Butter.


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 28, 2005)

ur doctor can prescribe something its differ than lotoin its a miracle worker espcially if u wear contacts it can really affect and distract u when putting ur contacts in at least for me


----------

